# New here, some SEL Premium questions please



## danprado (Sep 19, 2017)

Hi folks, 

Looking at the SEL Premium as the top choice in our list, test drove an SEL recently and love the size and drive but a coupe of questions:

* 360 birdview camera - the SEL had an impressive rearview resolution but some odd "360", the VW site shows a full 360 on the SEL-P, correct?
* Lane Assist - we are spoiled by our Honda truck active lane assist, as in at least deal with gentle steering if distracted. Sounds like the SEL-P has it as well? The sales person said no but that doesn't sound right.
* Speed Limit display - we've enjoyed this in our Honda and Land Rover, camera readings of speed limit road signs. Salesperson said yes but wanted to confirm.

Any help appreciated and sorry if these are tired topics just new here and trying to move fast on decisions.

THANKS!


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

360 Camera - Premium has the 360 camera. First car I've had with that and I find it useful for making sure I've actually docked this thing inside a parking spot. 
Lane Assist - Yes. the Premium has this. If it detects the lane, it will try to steer to keep you in the lane. Sometimes it sees other road markings or tar as a lane marker and it does an unexpected steering correction. Kind of disturbing.
Speed limit display - This doesn't sound familiar. If my Premium does this, it's news to me.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

When I test-drove an SEL-P, the 360 view (aka "Overhead View" or "Area View") seemed a little distorted and not as natural as what I've seen on other makes, but it definitely has it. If you test drove an SEL with a 360 degree view feature, I expect it was the same as what you saw. However, I was under the impression it wasn't available on the lower trim so you may have been seeing the rearview camera system (showed just the back).

The SEL-P test drive I did had steering correction that reminded me very much of the Honda Pilot's. It's pretty good. I didn't see a speed sign detection feature, which I know some VW vehicles (at least in Europe) have.


----------



## danprado (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for the replies, good to hear on the 360 and the Lane Assist. 

The Speed Limit info would have been useful particularly for my kids as they begin to drive, but not a showstopper of course. In the Honda it shows up on the Nav screen, and on the Land Rover on the dashboard. So I'm still hoping that the dealer is right and is an option in the map display...


----------



## jkopelc (Mar 1, 2017)

Call me old school - but shouldnt new drivers be paying attention to the road and all of the signs there. Not looking down at a screen. Just saying


----------



## Drive by (Mar 13, 2017)

danprado said:


> Thanks for the replies, good to hear on the 360 and the Lane Assist.
> 
> The Speed Limit info would have been useful particularly for my kids as they begin to drive, but not a showstopper of course. In the Honda it shows up on the Nav screen, and on the Land Rover on the dashboard. So I'm still hoping that the dealer is right and is an option in the map display...



That kind of thing is usually baked into the map, not read from the road signs. So i would imagine the nav app may have that data already. Although in BC if you have your Learners (L) or N (graduated license for 24 monthts) you can't have the nav or any screen on anyway per the rules. So moot point for those kids, at least in BC.

btw I'm keeping my old Odyssey for the L in the family to learn on. Dad's shiny new Atlas will NOT have teens behind the wheel


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

Road signs appear to be an option under vag-com. Have not enabled it though

Sent from my SM-G900R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## GjR32 (Dec 22, 2010)

danprado said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Looking at the SEL Premium as the top choice in our list, test drove an SEL recently and love the size and drive but a coupe of questions:
> 
> ...


Speed limit signs are displayed


----------



## GTi_4_Life (Dec 24, 2004)

Speed limit is displayed on the main display for the Nav. Not on the virtual cockpit as far as I can find.


----------



## danprado (Sep 19, 2017)

Thanks for the additional info.

Not arguing the merits of drivers paying attention to the road, still we all find the live camera reading the posted speed signs (not derived from NAV stored info) very useful, particularly in our area. As an example, the drive from my house to the nearest stoplight has limits of 35, 40, 45 and 55, changing probably about 8 times.

So is this something that the dealer needs to enable or a regular option one turns on in the settings area?


----------



## spblat (Mar 9, 2009)

danprado said:


> Thanks for the additional info.
> 
> Not arguing the merits of drivers paying attention to the road, still we all find the live camera reading the posted speed signs (not derived from NAV stored info) very useful, particularly in our area. As an example, the drive from my house to the nearest stoplight has limits of 35, 40, 45 and 55, changing probably about 8 times.
> 
> So is this something that the dealer needs to enable or a regular option one turns on in the settings area?


As above, I'm pretty sure that in the context of the Atlas, "speed limit display" means "Nav screen shows the speed limit based on what's in the map files, not based on actual street signs." this is how my '17 R works. You'll get the same information in Android Auto and (as of iOS 11 released yesterday) Apple CarPlay.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

spblat said:


> As above, I'm pretty sure that in the context of the Atlas, "speed limit display" means "Nav screen shows the speed limit based on what's in the map files, not based on actual street signs." this is how my '17 R works. You'll get the same information in Android Auto and (as of iOS 11 released yesterday) Apple CarPlay.


Exactly- It is embedded based on the maps. VW has been doing this a while. My 2012 Passat had it before road sign recognition was the in thing. I don't like that it doesn't go over to the digital cockpit though. Because I don't want to look at the black nav screen with just the speed limit on the main screen. I prefer other screens.


----------



## Ray T (Jan 1, 2018)

danprado said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Looking at the SEL Premium as the top choice in our list, test drove an SEL recently and love the size and drive but a coupe of questions:
> 
> ...


We have an SEL Premium and I've used all 3 of those options.

* My wife really likes the 360 bird view. I like being able to get right up on a curb without bumping it.
* I had to turn the lain assist off for daily to and from work driving. I didn't like the way it felt when I tried to change lanes without signaling. For a long road trip, it's great though. 
* The speed limit display only works on the main screen. Not the in-dash screen. Also, it will not show the speed on all streets. I live in San Antonio and most main roads will show the speed. I just hate that it doesn't show on the in-dash display.


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

Ray T said:


> * I had to turn the lain assist off for daily to and from work driving. I didn't like the way it felt when I tried to change lanes without signaling. For a long road trip, it's great though.


Maybe you should leave it in to help you break that bad habit! 

For the person comparing the Atlas to a Honda... I find the Atlas lane assist to be less of a lane tracking function and more of a failsafe. It doesn’t seem to intervene until you are already over the line, and then it basically just rides right on the line. It also seems to be overridden very easily by even light input, so that it doesn’t always help keep you in the lane if you are steering poorly (as opposed to not steering at all).


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

Atlas123 said:


> Maybe you should leave it in to help you break that bad habit!
> 
> For the person comparing the Atlas to a Honda... I find the Atlas lane assist to be less of a lane tracking function and more of a failsafe. It doesn’t seem to intervene until you are already over the line, and then it basically just rides right on the line. It also seems to be overridden very easily by even light input, so that it doesn’t always help keep you in the lane if you are steering poorly (as opposed to not steering at all).


Not my experience at all. It is very good at keeping me well within the lane and all these bozos complaining about it fighting back- put your damn signal on. If you code intelligent lane tracking (soon) then you can truly have an active system that keeps you centered in the lane rather than the ping pong method.


----------



## der_apoteker (Mar 27, 2017)

*Power seat lumbar question*

In the SEL & premium models does the lumbar adjust in/out and up/down or just in/out?

thanks


----------



## Atlas123 (Sep 18, 2017)

der_apoteker said:


> In the SEL & premium models does the lumbar adjust in/out and up/down or just in/out?
> 
> thanks


Just in and out.


----------



## BCalvert (May 17, 2011)

Can you tell me if when the NAV is showing on the digital cockpit, can you have the radio or other display on the main screen? Would defeat the purpose if they both had to showing at same time? 

Coming out of an 2009 SEL that has basically the same features of the SEL P for 2018 and deciding if I want the regular SEL or the SEL P. I really like the adaptive headlights, the memory seat and rain sensing wipers that now only come if forced up to the SEL P. Its a tough call if the digital cockpit and the other features are worth it. I can afford it I just don't want all the wasted features.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

BCalvert said:


> Can you tell me if when the NAV is showing on the digital cockpit, can you have the radio or other display on the main screen? Would defeat the purpose if they both had to showing at same time?
> 
> Coming out of an 2009 SEL that has basically the same features of the SEL P for 2018 and deciding if I want the regular SEL or the SEL P. I really like the adaptive headlights, the memory seat and rain sensing wipers that now only come if forced up to the SEL P. Its a tough call if the digital cockpit and the other features are worth it. I can afford it I just don't want all the wasted features.


When the NAV is showing in the digital cockpit you CAN have the radio other displays on the main screen. The NAV will not show in both screens at the same time.


----------



## ice4life (Nov 6, 2017)

BCalvert said:


> I really like the adaptive headlights, the memory seat and rain sensing wipers that now only come if forced up to the SEL P.


What adaptive headlights? Do you mean light assist?


----------

